
Ask HN: How does Apple know what to build next? - ryeguy_24
I like problem solving but I&#x27;m more interested in problem finding these days.  Does anyone have insight into the Apple ideation process for determining next features&#x2F;products.
======
kbos87
When you get to a certain size, there is no shortage of ideas flowing in your
direction - everything from minuscule and niche optimizations to big,
audacious concepts. The challenge for the product folks at Apple is
identifying market successes in the making and ruthless prioritization within
that subset.

------
reddygaru
I don't think a company follows ONE process to decide what to build.

Sometimes it's reactionary. If Google builds a truly world class camera that
is so cutting edge that it makes iPhone camera look like a joke, then AAPL
will be forced to build a similar one to keep it's market share.

Otherwise, I would say Steve Jobs decided what to build next.

------
arthurcolle
I have absolutely no affiliation with $AAPL but I think they look at what
other companies aren’t investing a lot of resources into, while also
prioritizing projects based on new global market entrants, like SDV (self-
driving vehicles) or AR apparatus, as 2 concrete examples.

